# Hope This Qualifies



## 2ndCurse (Feb 22, 2007)

It started off as a pretty beat up bass boat.
































Replaced some stringers, floor, removed hardware

























Many thanks to Brian at Line-X for a great job


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Does in my book. Throw a poling platform on that bad boy. Looks good.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks good. Let us know how it holds up over time.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

[smiley=y-10.gif]

excellent work!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Great post and excellent work!


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful, what are you going to power her with?

My dad has a similar project he is abandoning. Too many other boats right now. If anyone is interested, I can get details.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

WoW! that's nice!!!! keep it up!!!


----------



## 2ndCurse (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the response



> Beautiful, what are you going to power her with?


I hung a 90hp Evinrude on it today. Replaced the windshield and all the hardware. I need to put the hinges on, clean the gas tank, remove the oil tank, and rig the engine. 
I was going for a flats boat look(white), but the guy who sprayed it thought the silver would look better. I go back and forth.
Windshield? Yes/No


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

My dad hung a 70 on his, and it flys. Do you have the windshiled? If so lets see a pic with it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The windshield gives it a little more of a bass boat look to it. If you want the flat's boat look, a poling platform, and a casting platform should do the trick. Pair that up with a Riptide or Great White bow mount, and you're good to go. Can't forget the pole either.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ditto to what STR8 said. I would also try to find a solid white bench seat. Might accent the silver very well.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

You can have the "flats boat look," I'll take a windshield if I can get it.  Running across the river at 40mph, a windshield is nice to have!

The boat looks good, I've often wondered why you don't see more of these around. These are good hulls with decent draft, and are a dime-a-dozen.


----------



## 2ndCurse (Feb 22, 2007)

Here are a few w/ the windshield and almost put back together.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks great!   Nice work.


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Very, Very Nice!!! No go get some fish blood in her.


----------

